# Lenovo S145 Touchpad



## mcbianconi (Oct 27, 2019)

Hello and thanks for the opportunity of being part of this community!

I'm running a fresh install of 12.0-RELEASE on a Lenovo Ideapad S145.

I've seen some cases that the some Lenovo touchpad don't work (as far as I could get) because it is connected to the i2c bus and FreeBSD has no support as of yet, as stated here.

*My question is:* is my problem related to this? If so, the path to compile modules and patch stuff like stated here is a good solution? Or are there better alternatives?

Here are some outputs to help clarify my situation
`pciconf -lv` https://pastebin.com/jmmpe5Kx
`dmidecode` https://pastebin.com/TDBshR1V


----------



## Stazer (Oct 28, 2019)

It is very likely that your problem is related to this, since the touchpad of many modern laptops are connected to the i2c bus. I am using the kernel module you were referencing for myself and have not running into any issues, though it works only for simple scrolling and mouse clicking. Just compile and load it as stated in the review.


----------



## christhegeek (May 12, 2020)

Congratulations for your choice very good laptop !
Touchpad support in freebsd is hard , i had no like even with iichid or anything else i tried , its just not compatible :-(




mcbianconi said:


> Hello and thanks for the opportunity of being part of this community!
> 
> I'm running a fresh install of 12.0-RELEASE on a Lenovo Ideapad S145.
> 
> ...


----------



## jsm (May 28, 2020)

There is a port sysutils/iichid/.


----------



## christhegeek (May 28, 2020)

The first time i had tried installing iichid from pkg maybe i haven't configured correctly to load at start,
then i tried to build iichid from git and added the configuration lines to load it on start and it was succesful.
I have now a problem with my laptop it boots only efi partition there is no CSM choice or anything like that .
Efi framebuffer & Amdgpu driver combination is extremely problematic especially on vega intergrated gpus.
The strangest part is that i was able to boot slim/openbox about three times and then it refused to start xorg 
and it stuck at EFI Framebuffer Information !!!
Of course if i don't disable syscons then i am unable to start xorg and get a message about some address ?? 
Now i can't start xorg it stuck on EFI Framebuffer information and i can't switch to another terminal either !!!
Is there a solution ?
My last try will be installing FreeBSD without any efi partitions only a freebsd-boot partition and see if i can boot from there...
If that doesn't work i have to try my luck with radeon driver.
Wifi and Sound works fine out of the box.




jsm said:


> There is a port sysutils/iichid/.


----------

